# scarab



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Where can I buy scarab beetles? I was wondering if it faster to use the beetle or just go through the manual process?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Never heard of using those Beatles, they are to big to get into the little corners of the skull, thats why nobody uses them. Beatles are far superior than the boiling method, hands down.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I've also never heard of anyone using Scarab beetles before, only Dermestid Beetles. You can purchase a starter colony of Dermestids from Ebay. I think they are usually under Taxidermy Supplies. Although it might be a little to cold this time of year to have them delivered to Michigan.

Mike


----------



## mlschafer5 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just got a colony of dermestid beetles 
delivered so it is not to cold and they came from alaska.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I wasn't sure of what beetle people use so I posted under the only beetle that I could think of that eats rotting flesh. Thanks for the replies.


----------

